# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Danny and Leanne found out

## tammyy2j

I have heard two rumours on two other soap sites that Adam will find out about Leanne and Danny when they meet up in Mike's flat and also that Candice will find out. 

I'm hoping it is Candice who discovers them and get her own back on Leanne.

Also Jamie is hook up with Frankie or Candice when he hears about Leanne and Danny

----------


## Trinity

Is Frankie not his step-mum -euck!
 :Sick:

----------


## dddMac1

they are going to be found out one day

----------


## Johnny Allen

when Frankie does find out the fireworks are going to kick off

----------


## dddMac1

i think it all kicks of soon

----------


## Bryan

hope thye get gfound out soon, as i feel so sorry for poor jamie

----------


## Layne

> hope thye get gfound out soon, as i feel so sorry for poor jamie


i feel sorry for frankie!
xxx

----------


## Tamzi

I feel sorry for Frankie and Jamie. They haven't done anything wrong really. I really liked Leanne but not now
xxx

----------


## Jade

Guess it proves as far as Danny is concerned "once a cheater always a cheater"

And deffinatly as far as Frankie is concerned "what goes around comes around"!!!

Its funny how lost of soaps are built aroung age old sayings.

Do feel really sorry for Farankie and Jamie though.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh i feel sorry for them too

----------


## mad_cow911

> i feel sorry for frankie!
> xxx


i feel sorry for both!

----------


## Trinity

Frankie was the babysitter when Danny was married to Jamies mum wasn't she?  She should know that 'what goes around comes around'.  The only person I real sorry for is Jamie.  Danny is being so hard on him for nothing, just so that he can get together with leanne.

----------


## iocioc

poor frankie she seems so in love with danny even though she did go off with another man in it

----------


## eastenders mad

i know i hate danny he looks really old.

----------


## Abi

I like Danny's charcter but i think he is being really out of order towards Frankie. He doesn't deserve her

xx

----------


## feelingyellow

i feel sorry for frankie and jamie. frankie because she's been wasting her time with a stupid idoit since she was 17 and hasn't really had much chance to have much fun. and jamie cos he's just so sweet and he loves leanne and they made the perfect couple and now leanne has to go and stinking ruin it.

----------


## kirsty_g

i would feel so sorry for frankie if she found out

----------


## kayla05

I would feel sorry for Frankie but Jamie i would feel for the most, i mean his own dad cheating on his step mum with his Girlfriend, no son deserves that of their father, it's gonna tear the family apart if this comes out!

----------


## RealityGap

Its funny how lost of soaps are built aroung age old sayings.

how true is this!!

----------


## RealityGap

don't feel that Sorry for Frankie - after all as it has been said before - she did it to someone else - but your dad sleeping with your girlfriend has got to hurt ...... poor Jamie

----------


## kayla05

Yep!

----------

